# Crypto Mining Causes Static on T-Mo Network



## Eric3988 (Feb 16, 2018)

As per Bloomberg, a Crypto miner in Brooklyn was causing interference with T-Mobile's cellular network. "“The device was generating spurious emissions on frequencies assigned to T-Mobile’s broadband network and causing harmful interference,” David Dombrowski of the FCC’s enforcement bureau, said in the notice. “Are you still actively using the device?”". Interesting stuff for sure!


----------



## R-T-B (Feb 16, 2018)

Eric3988 said:


> As per Bloomberg, a Crypto miner in Brooklyn was causing interference with T-Mobile's cellular network. "“The device was generating spurious emissions on frequencies assigned to T-Mobile’s broadband network and causing harmful interference,” David Dombrowski of the FCC’s enforcement bureau, said in the notice. “Are you still actively using the device?”". Interesting stuff for sure!



Sounds like an improperly configured setup, and the FCC doing their job.


----------



## Xzibit (Feb 16, 2018)

He was using a Antminer S5 according to Bloomberg



			
				Bloomberg said:
			
		

> On Thursday they sent a notice to a resident telling him to shut off his *Antminer s5* Bitcoin Miner, or risk fines and seizure of the device.



How do they know it was the Antiminer S5 tho?  There spying on all of us. 

He should of just said it was the toaster.


----------



## Eric3988 (Feb 16, 2018)

R-T-B said:


> Sounds like an improperly configured setup, and the FCC doing their job.



It's ironic to have the government step in to regulate this individual's decidedly non regulated money making efforts, no?


----------



## R-T-B (Feb 16, 2018)

Xzibit said:


> He was using a Antminer S5 according to Bloomberg



Yep, probably a defective one.  There's no way it should do emissions on that range.





> How do they know it was the Antiminer S5 tho?  There spying on all of us.



Probably inspected the emission site?



Eric3988 said:


> It's funny having to have the government step in to regulate this individual's decidedly non regulated money making efforts, no?



Not really.  Government exists to protect people.  They'll step in on crypto related scams too.  Nothing funny or ironic about it.  Crypto's deregulated nature actually makes this even more important.


----------



## Xzibit (Feb 16, 2018)

R-T-B said:


> Probably inspected the emission site?



Nope 



			
				FCC EB said:
			
		

> When the interfering device was turned off the interference ceased. You identified the device as an Antminer s5 Bitcoin Miner



It was the honor system.  I would have blamed it on the freaky granny down the hall.


----------



## cdawall (Feb 16, 2018)

I had issues with rigs causing wifi to drop offline when I reached a certain number of GPU's never quite understood what they were doing to cause the drop, but only certain brand wifi adapters (those mounted far away) would work correctly.


----------



## R-T-B (Feb 16, 2018)

Xzibit said:


> Nope
> 
> 
> 
> It was the honor system.  I would have blamed it on the freaky granny down the hall.



Strange.  I would expect they would have moved on with an inspection had he lied, however.  They likely hinted at that, hence him not doing so.


----------



## Eric3988 (Feb 16, 2018)

"Government exists to protect people.  They'll step in on crypto related scams too.  Nothing funny or ironic about it.  Crypto's deregulated nature actually makes this even more important."

It's funny you say that because the whole reason people created Crypto is because they specifically didn't trust the government to protect their currency, right? Now you want government to protect people from scams too? Be careful what you wish for because you just might get it.


----------



## R-T-B (Feb 16, 2018)

Eric3988 said:


> "Government exists to protect people.  They'll step in on crypto related scams too.  Nothing funny or ironic about it.  Crypto's deregulated nature actually makes this even more important."
> 
> It's funny you say that because the whole reason people created Crypto is because they specifically didn't trust the government to protect their currency, right? Now you want government to protect people from scams too? Be careful what you wish for because you just might get it.



That's what some people believe is cryptos future yes.

Cryptos creation story is much more convoluted than that, at any rate.

I'm well aware of what I am wishing for, thanks.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 17, 2018)

I knew it was going to be ASIC machine before I clicked the link but how is an ASIC machine creating so much noise that it's literally jamming cellular spectrum?  I hope he returned it to the manufacturer and they figure out how that even happened.  If the manufacturer doesn't get it fixed, FCC can ban the devices.



Xzibit said:


> HHow do they know it was the Antiminer S5 tho?


It's pretty clear that this letter is follow up:
https://transition.fcc.gov/Daily_Releases/Daily_Business/2018/db0215/DOC-349258A1.pdf

There had to be a letter before this that told him that there's a device at his residence causing problems.  He obviously contacted the FCC and told them exactly what it was.  FCC is demanding he keep it offline (or in a box that blocks transmissions) and give them more details.  The manufacturer might already be in trouble because their device is emitting radio frequencies in ranges they are not authorized to do so.


----------

